# Shetlands - good companions or not?



## catembi (10 April 2008)

My 35 yo TBx mare will probably be pts within the next day or 2.  Very upset as I've had her since a 3 yo when I was 5  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but she's started showing her age  
	
	
		
		
	


	









My 2 live at home, so I also have a practical consideration of getting a companion for Adrian, my 5 yo ISH.  I've only got the time/inclination to ride one horse, so I was thinking maybe a Shetland?

Are they good companions?
Would Adrian realise that it was a horse or should I get him a 'proper sized' horse i.e. more 14hh to 14.2 like my mare?
Are they prone to lami?  We've got 2 1/2 acres but we're on sandy soil so we don't get lush grass.
Do bigger horses tend to bully them?  Adrian's assertive, but tends to pull faces &amp; threaten rather than actually doing anything &amp; then only at feed times.

Little Shetlands are soooo cute, but there's no point in me getting one if Adrian is likely to hate it, kill it or if it's going to get lami easily.

All help appreciated - feeling very  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 atm.  
	
	
		
		
	


	









T


----------



## Tierra (10 April 2008)

In regards to the size thing. Jack was never comforted much by the shetland on our yard. It was in with him while he was on box rest and i dont think he considered it a horse at all.

That being said, i thought i was going to have the same issue with his new donkey friends but after a week, hes started to accept them and consider them companions now. I dont think we're yet at the stage where id say friends, but definitly company.

I think its getting used to them more than anything. Make sure you have good fencing though. All the shetlands ive known are like houdinis


----------



## Stinkbomb (10 April 2008)

Shetland and little ones are fab companions, not that im biased!!! but unfortunatley nearly all are prone to laminitis. Im not sure how good your grazing is but you obviously could consider a muzzle for one. I prefer to just limit grazing but if your other horses need the grass then it defeats the object!!!

Sorry about your mare, i know how hard is it to loose one thats been with you nearly all its life  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Edited to add, yes they do need excellent fencing, i have a five strand electric fence. It depends on the other horses really as to whether you could put them with a larger horse. I would never graze mine with bigger horses but there are people who do!


----------



## laura05 (10 April 2008)

Got my shetland as a companion for Kizzy when she started going blind but she hated him.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Now she has gone  
	
	
		
		
	


	




he lives out with my cob and sisters 16hh they all graze together well you forget how small he is because he can hold his own never had any problems with him being bullied

As for the grazing he stays out with otherin the day but comes in at night and is worked our grazing isnt the best .If i didnt want to bring him in i would make a fatty pen with electric fencing so not a problem


----------



## Chumsmum (10 April 2008)

My two miniature shetlands have proved to be excellent companions but may be I'm lucky?

They have been turned out as companions with youngsters varying in size from 14hh - 16.2hh that do not have back shoes on.  The bigger horses generally love them, there is the occasional fight when the shetlands are cheeky enough to try and knock the food bowls off the fence (which they manage to do my head butting them) but nothing nasty and the shetlands are good at getting out of the way.

I am very careful when they are turned out with something for the first time (Norman has 'wonky' legs and not always the quickest) but have never had a problem.

I think the horses miss having something the same size to scratch - my 14hh pony struggles to 'neck' with them but the horses love rubbing their heads on the shetlands backs lol.

The grass issue does worry me and it is a balancing act as the youngsters need the grass but I monitor it carefully and use electric fencing to seperate them temporarily.

Perhaps see if you can loan one?


----------



## Kenzo (10 April 2008)

They make fab companions, we have bred and shown Shetlands for many years and they have always got on with our other larger equines, very easy to keep, they never had any ailments, just had the feet trimmed and that was your lot. 
Just because they are small, horses don't look at them in a different light, there still equines like any other size of pony/horse and great if you need a travel companion too.
We also had a pet sheep that was a good companion too...always an option however I wouldnt recomend taking that to a horse event!


----------



## zigzag (10 April 2008)

The shetland I knew was a wonderful companion to a 17hh TB mare, when it was raining he used to stand under her belly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Though he did try and teach her a few bad habits, like lying down and wriggling under the fence, she got stuck 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So sorry aboout your mare xxxhugsxxx


----------



## lozzles (10 April 2008)

why not advertise for a horse that is no longer able to be ridden, must be loads around and should have a more similar metabolism to your horse plus be a better size as a companion. my horse used to get fed up if he was out with ponies. you should be able to loan a companion easily as lots of people want somewhere to retire their horse to


----------



## sarah23 (10 April 2008)

I have a mini Shetland and when he is aloud out for some grass he goes in with my other horses biggest being 17hh. My mare can be a miserable old moo and my other horse get out of her way, well not my Shetland if he says move she moves. As said you do need good fencing, but all said and done whey are great to have around and worth the hassle sometimes !!!!!!!!.


----------



## gigs (10 April 2008)

our shetland is a little devil and can escape from anywhere ,he holds his own with the bigger horses no problem !! As a campanion I would be inclined to go for a horse that cant work that someone wants to put on loan .


----------



## Jericho (10 April 2008)

I think that any company is better than nothing. I have a Welsh A and a TBx and recently a shetland has joined them. My TBx was going crazy every time the Welshie went out but is now fine she has the Shetland so she obviously thinks its fine as a friend. They have tried to have a scratch but mine only gets her elbow itched!  With regards to lami - both Welsh and the Shettie are prone but keep them in the same field as the TB but sectioned off by electric fencing. Dont think that my TB was overly happy to start with about not having direct access but she is fine now and they all lie down together and sunbathe and she seems really settled (and she is a real stress bunny!). MY two buts ... are that most Shetlands I know like a good play and wrecked my youngster a few years ago by taking chunks out of his neck. They had great fun but didnt help in the showring - a good reason to keep them apart anyway!  The other but is that they are great escape artists - see my other recent post about Shetlands and electric fences!


----------



## simsav (10 April 2008)

I have a shetland and when I moved yards he was out with my 16.2hh TB - no problems at all with them being out together.  The Shetland has suffered from Lammi before but i am keeping a very close eye on him and soak his hay at night etc.  He does not live out and will be getting a muzzle soon


----------



## dingle12 (10 April 2008)

Sorry to hear about your horse. We have 2 shetlands one has just come from the ILPH to keep the other one company in summer in the starvation paddock.They live with 5 17 + hh horses. They are prone to lammi they can live on fresh air. I would prob go for something bigger if you cant control your grazing of can you fence off a corner of your field so they could still see each other? Why dont you contact the ILPH they have a few companion horses and ponys and the best thing is your helping them out plus if your horse does not get along with them or your circumsances (sp) change they will always take them back. All horses available for loan are on there web site. Sorry for all the spelling im in a rush


----------



## Theresa_F (10 April 2008)

Just to say sorry about your mare - we have a mini shetland x fabella type on the yard that was kept as a companion to a 14.2 mare - they shared same stable.

She had to be pts recently and he now goes out with the other 2 14.2 ponies.

He has also been in the school with Chancer 15.1 and Cairo 16.3.  Only problem with the mutual grooming - he could only do Cairo's legs.  Chancer particularly adores him and when going into the stable from the school always stops at his stable to have a quick sniff and hello.

We don't have any problems with his grazing but we have short grazing and he is actually not that good a doer.  Very easy to look after, he has a lovely nature and is a real sweetie.


----------



## skye123 (10 April 2008)

we have a shetland down my yard and his best mate is a 16.3! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





he is in a field with around six other horses the smallest of them being around 13.2 and he can certain hold his own!


----------



## Jomanser (10 April 2008)

We bought a shetland as a companion for my 17hh horse and they are the bestest of friends. They bicker and play fight but nothing nasty in it. My shetland now thinks he is a 17hh stallion and can hold his own with the big boys. He even keeps up with them in flat out mode!!!!!
I would recommend getting one. They are cheaper to look after than a bigger horse. But you must watch out for Lami! Mine has had it 3 times. He now comes in at night, has a grazing muzzle on all day and is only fed on carrots and hay! He has his feet trimmed every 10 weeks. and is wormed with all the others. He is a real character. Very friendly. Like having an expensive big dog!!!!!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (10 April 2008)

NO, THEY ARE GENERALLY A PAIN IN THE ARSE !!


----------



## cpendle (10 April 2008)

At our yard a lot of the horses will bully the shetlands (who were bought as companions) so can't be turned out with them.


----------



## dressager (10 April 2008)

We have 3 Shetlands to keep my 21 year old company and they are so naughty! The old boy still prefers to talk to the neighbours "full size" horses over the fence, although he does get on with the Shetlands ok.

As was mentioned, restricted grazing to prevent laminitis, so you might find they need different regimes to the bigger ones.


----------



## Shilasdair (10 April 2008)

If it doesn't work out, they are delicious spit-roasted.
S


----------



## the watcher (10 April 2008)

This one thinks he is a TB 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (he is muzzled so can still play with the big boys and girls)


----------



## SpruceRI (10 April 2008)

The only problem with getting a pony like a Shetland is that all summer they have to be on restricted grazing whilst your horse doesn't.

I wish I'd bought 2 Shetlands years ago so that they could've kept each other company because my current boy is understandably grumpy about feeling he's being mistreated/dieted all summer when the bigger ones aren't.


If anyones' going to do the bullying, it'll be the Shetland!!






Shetland in his summer paddock

(Sorry about fuzzy piccie)


----------

